# DALI-Klemme und Relais



## jacky (16 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze die DALI-Klemme von Wago und habe dabei ein kleines Problem. Ich habe LED-DALI-Gerät mit drei Ausgängen (ursprünglich für RGB gedacht). Dieses funktioniert soweit prima. Um Strom zu sparen schalten ich das 24-Volt Netzteil zusätzlich mittels eines Relais aus.
Nun kann ich via Dali die drei Ausgänge einzeln dimmen, an- und ausschalten. Wenn ich jedoch mit dem Relais ausschalte und dann wieder anschalte leuchten alle 3 LED-Ausgänge auf niedrigster Stufe. Ich habe schon mit diversen Parametern experimentiert. Es scheinen alle Dimmstufen zwischen 1% und 100% zu funktionieren. Diese werden dann nach dem "Stromausfall" ordentlich wiederhergestellt. 
Nur wie schaffe ich es, dass nach dem "Stromausfall" das DALI-Gerät alle 3 Kanäle auf "aus" belässt? Anschalten kann ich sie später immer noch via DALI-Befehl.

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## IBFS (16 März 2011)

jacky schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedoch mit dem Relais ausschalte und dann wieder anschalte leuchten alle 3 LED-Ausgänge auf niedrigster Stufe.



Da hast du noch Glück - normalerweise ist es üblich, das die DALI-EVGs
nach Wiederanschalten auf 100% schalten. Es gibt nur ganz wenige EVGs
(in denen muss man das mit einer DALI-Maus parametrieren) die beim
Wiederanschalten aus bleiben. 
Das Ganze ist eine Schutzfunktion nach Stromausfällen und in der DALI-
Spezifikation so vorgesehen und für öffentliche Gebäude Vorschrift. Erst in
der letzten Zeit gibt es "ausschaltbare" EVGs.

Generell ist das Ausschalten der EVGs nicht üblich und in deinem Fall also
kontraproduktiv.

Frank


----------



## Matze001 (16 März 2011)

Hallo,

bei der Dali-Klemme an der Wago kannst du in der Web-Visu eine IBN-Maske von Wago aufrufen (findest du auf wago.de unter downloads).

Darüber kannst du einstellen wie sich dein Dali-Teilnehmer bei Spannungsausfall/Wiederkehr verhalten soll!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## jacky (16 März 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei der Dali-Klemme an der Wago kannst du in der Web-Visu eine IBN-Maske von Wago aufrufen (findest du auf wago.de unter downloads).
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcel,

ich kenne nur "Einstellparameter der EVGs". Dort habe ich bereits diverse Einstellungen probiert bei "Stromversorgungs-Ein-Wert" 1 bis 100 gehen. Nur 0 geht nicht. 

Oder meinst du noch eine andere Visu? Dann hab ich diese nicht gefunden. 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MSB (17 März 2011)

In meinen Anwendungen habe ich das so gelöst, das ich alle 10Sekunden auf jedenfall,
oder Eventgesteuert bei Änderung meinen DALI-Gruppen die Helligkeit übermittle.

Somit würde der Fall, das die Beleuchtung z.B. nach einem Stromausfall ein ist, schlimmstenfalls 10 Sekunden dauern,
was mich nicht wirklich interessiert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## uncle_tom (17 März 2011)

bekommst du den Stromausfall in der Steuerung mit ?

Wenn ja dann kannst du ja nach Spannungswiederkehr ein Ausschaltsignal schicken - so hab ich das auch schon mal gelöst.


----------



## IBFS (17 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> In meinen Anwendungen habe ich das so gelöst, das ich alle 10Sekunden auf jedenfall,
> oder Eventgesteuert bei Änderung meinen DALI-Gruppen die Helligkeit übermittle.





uncle_tom schrieb:


> Wenn ja dann kannst du ja nach Spannungswiederkehr ein Ausschaltsignal schicken



Das diese Krücke geht, hat er im POST#1 ja bereits geschrieben. 
DALI ist für Stromsparfans aus solchen Gründen daher nur bedingt
geeignet. 

Frank


----------



## jacky (17 März 2011)

Danke an alle für die Antworten bis jetzt.

Mit dem Dauersenden am Anfang werde ich einmal probieren. Ich kann zwar beeinflussen, wann ich das Netzteil wieder anschalte, allerdings kann es durchaus etwas dauern bis das Relais geschaltet hat und das Netzteil den Strom liefert. 
Alternativ werde ich wohl nach dem DALI-Gerät noch 3 Relais schalten um ggf. genügend Zeit zu haben per DALI das Soft-AUS zu setzten.

Hintergrund: An den drei Ausgängen hängt zum einen das Raumlicht, aber auch eine Leselampe (ist alles im Schlafzimmer). Wenn ich nun die Leselampe schalten will, wäre es schlaftechnisch sehr ungünstig, wenn erst einmal das komplette Licht an geht (ob nun 10sec oder 2min spielt dabei wohl eher keine Rolle )

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Matze001 (17 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich verstehe erst einmal nicht warum du die Dali-EVGs überhaupt Spannungsfrei schaltest. Dadurch machst du dir ja einen der Vorteile von Dali zunichte.

Du kannst erst einmal einstellen das die EVGs nicht mit dem zuletzt gespeicherten Wert initialisert werden, sondern mit Null. Das sollte auf jeden Fall machbar sein.

Bei mir ist es so: Wenn ich Dali abklemme gehen die Leuchten auf 10%. Bei Bus-Wiederkehr übernehmen sie wieder die Werte vom Bus, kommt kein Aktueller ist der Wert 0. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## IBFS (17 März 2011)

jacky schrieb:


> Hintergrund: An den drei Ausgängen hängt zum einen das Raumlicht, aber auch eine Leselampe (ist alles im Schlafzimmer). Wenn ich nun die Leselampe schalten will, wäre es schlaftechnisch sehr ungünstig, wenn erst einmal das komplette Licht an geht (ob nun 10sec oder 2min spielt dabei wohl eher keine Rolle )



Das lasse dieses Ausschalten einfach! - das ist bei DALI einfach so nicht  vorgesehen.

Frank


----------



## Matze001 (17 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das lasse dieses Ausschalten einfach! - das ist bei DALI einfach so nicht  vorgesehen.
> 
> Frank



Mein Reden! (wenn auch zwischen den Zeilen)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## jacky (17 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das lasse dieses Ausschalten einfach! - das ist bei DALI einfach so nicht  vorgesehen.
> 
> Frank



Naja, wenn ich überall LEDs verbaue um Strom zu sparen und hintenrum dann die ganzen Netzteile (es soll ja in den anderen Zimmern auch ähnlich gehandhabt werden, nur da stört das Einschalten nicht) im Standby lasse ist das nicht gerade konsequent. Es gibt schon genügend Standby-Geräte im Haushalt. Da ziehe ich lieber noch eine Strippe und löse das mit einem Relais für 2,50€, wenn es nicht anders geht.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass ich gar nicht weiß, ob mein Schaltnetzteil für Daueraus überhaupt ausgelegt ist. Denn den überwiegenden Teil der Zeit wird wohl kein Licht brennen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Matze001 (17 März 2011)

Dann verzichte Gleich auf Dali 

Warum sollten EVGs nicht für Dauer-Aus ausgelegt sein? Erklär mir das mal bitte.

Miss doch einfach mal die Leistungsaufnahme von einem EVG im Standby.

Dali ist nicht dafür ausgelegt das es übergangen wird. Wenn du eh seperat per Relais schaltest verlierst du doch den Vorteil der Bustopologie und den Comfort.

Aber das musst du selbst wissen. Ich persönlich würde Dali nicht nur als Dimmer missbrauchen.

Grüße

Marcel

Edit: Schalt doch Nachts gleich die SPS ab, die brauchst du dann ja auch nicht


----------



## IBFS (17 März 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Dann verzichte Gleich auf Dali
> 
> Warum sollten EVGs nicht für Dauer-Aus ausgelegt sein? Erklär mir das mal bitte.
> ...
> Edit: Schalt doch Nachts gleich die SPS ab, die brauchst du dann ja auch nicht



*ACK*

Komfort braucht (leider) Strom - wenn du Strom sparen willst, dann nehme gar keine Dimmer und kein DALI sondern ausschließlich KIPPSCHALTER ohne Glimmlampe.

Frank


----------



## jacky (17 März 2011)

Ihr seit mir Helden. Wer sagt denn bitte, dass ich ein EVG habe? Ich habe ein Schaltnetzteil und einen LED-Dali-Dimmer der mit 24 Volt läuft. Ist also in diesem Sinne keine klassische DALI-Installation. Das Schaltnetzteil weiß demnach garnichts von seinem Glück 
Ich habe mich zwischen DMX und DALI entscheiden müssen. Für Dali gabs die besseren Geräte und Ansteuerungen.
Sicher kann Dali noch etwas mehr als dimmen, aber warum sollte ich das Netzteil nicht ausschalten? Wenn es aus ist ist es aus, da macht Dali auch nichts anderes. 
Zudem spart man mit dimmen bei LEDs schon Strom, im Gegensatz zu mach alten Dimmern für Glühlampen.


----------



## Matze001 (17 März 2011)

Hallo,

woher sollen wir es denn riechen? Du hättest deine Konstellation ruhig etwas genauer aufzeigen können. Wie steuerst du denn das Relais an? Du kannst es ja so mache das du in dem Moment wo du dieses Einschaltest eine ganze Batterie an Ausschaltbefehlen losjagst, in der Hoffnung das das Licht ausbleibt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## jacky (17 März 2011)

ok, ich hatte meine Konstellation wohl im Eingangspostion nicht ausreichend dargestellt, sorry.  
Nun, ich habe folgendes versucht um am Anfang ein paar DALI-AUS-Meldungen zu feuern: 


```
IF IN = TRUE THEN
    COUNTER := 0;
    WHILE COUNTER <  40 DO
           Zeitverzoegerung(IN := TRUE, PT := T#1s);
        IF Zeitverzoegerung.Q  THEN
            Zeitverzoegerung(IN := FALSE);
            DALI_AUS(bAddress := 3, xCentr_OFF := TRUE, bModule_750_641 := 1);
            OUT := TRUE;
            COUNTER := COUNTER + 1;
        END_IF;
    END_WHILE
    OUT := FALSE;
END_IF;
```
leider hängt sich dabei meine WAGO auf. T#1s wollte ich dann auf wenige Millisekunden setzten, ist nur zum Test so lange eingestellt.

Findet hier jemand den Fehler?

IN ist der Taster fürs einschalten, der auch gleich an OUT weitergeleitet werden soll, da ein von den drei Lichtquellen auch wirklich angehen soll.


----------



## IBFS (17 März 2011)

jacky schrieb:


> leider hängt sich dabei meine WAGO auf. T#1s wollte ich dann auf wenige Millisekunden setzten, ist nur zum Test so lange eingestellt.



Die Datenrate ist auf dem DALI-BUS ist begrenzt und "Dauerfeuer" definitiv nicht möglich und der falsche Weg.
Vielleicht solltest du dich mal mit den Grundlagen das DALI-Busses beschäftigen.
Typischer sollte man nicht mehr als 10 Telegramme pro Sekunde senden.

Frank


----------



## MSB (17 März 2011)

Logisch hängt sich die SPS dabei auf,
du hältst die SPS 40 Sekunden in der WHILE-Schleife,
das gibt auch die beste Zykluszeitüberwachung nicht her.
Selbst wenn du die Zeit / Telegramm auf 100ms verringerst wären das immer noch 4 Sekunden, und damit ~ 3,5 Sekunden zu viel.

Dann kommt natürlich noch der Fall zum Tragen, das DALI sicherlich kein High-Speed Bus ist,
der für derartiges Dauerfeuer geeignet wäre, wie Frank so schön ausgeführt hat.

P.S. Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, ein Zentrales 24V Netzteil zu verwenden,
z.B. das von der SPS, das läuft ohnehin und braucht Strom.

Ergo:
Du solltest dein Gesamtkonzept nochmal kräftig überdenken.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jacky (18 März 2011)

ok, dann werde ich es wohl doch mit einem Relais lösen. Das Problem besteht ja nur in diesem Zimmer. In den anderen stört das Verhalten ja nicht bzw kann ich es dort auch anders lösen.

Vielen Dank für eure Infos.

@MSB: Das mit der WHILE-Schleife ergibt Sinn, wenn man sich es genau überlegt, hätte ich selbst drauf kommen können. Bin aber noch am lernen.


----------

